

What, if anything, is epsilon? - onli
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tom7/papers/epsilon.pdf

======
onli
Probably too vague a title to have a chance here. I thought it was (kind of)
relevant and funny.

Background:
[http://radar.spacebar.org/f/a/weblog/comment/1/1107](http://radar.spacebar.org/f/a/weblog/comment/1/1107)

